# Chicken with mites



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

So my neighbor gave me her flock of chickens. I Noticed today when I moved them that it appears that they have a severe case of leg mites. I coated their legs in Diatomaceous earth, but I don't know if this will treat them. What else can I use?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

DE will do nothing for leg mites or much of anything else. The mites are under the leg scales and need to be treated with either oil or vaseline slathered on the legs. 

I've found Ivermectin works best with feather legged breeds since its almost impossible to get past the feathers to suffocate the mites.


----------

